# My first rescue!



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Okay, so I finally caught one of the kittens! Poor guy is so sick, he really doesn't have the energy to run away (I caught him by simply picking him up, while he was eating, and he didn't even squirm). I really wanted to catch a sister to keep him company, but they're perfectly healthy and much more wild.
I'm taking him to the vet this afternoon, because his eyes are goopy and he's sneezing. This morning I taught him to use the litter box... he pooped on the blanket, so I moved it to the litter box and put him in and took a paw and covered the poop. Then a few minutes later he peed and covered it himself!
Right now he's exploring the room, because he was whining so much I let him out of the cage. He seems perfectly tame! Just wandering around, checking things out... he does sort of cower if I come up to him (especially too fast, or don't crouch down first), but he doesn't seem overly scared. He'll sit in my lap and let me pet him for a few moments, but then gets anxious to get down and go exploring again.

I'll try catching sisters again today. I got a trap off E-bay from some company, so I figured it would be better than a used one... but it's a piece of junk. The trigger is VERY sensitive, and the door slams down at any little touch. I'm afraid it'll end up skinning a tail or something. So I'm going to try to rig it up where I pull a string and have the door go down that way, instead.

Agate









Chert, Topaz & Tourmaline to come later... I hope!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Aww, good for you to help the little guy. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you caught him! He'll have a much better life now.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, I'm so glad to hear you're helping this little guy. I'll be interested to hear how things go at the vet this afternoon. Are you thinking of keeping him?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

No, I won't keep him. I already got two cats (Nebbie is kinda-sortta interested in him, Paizly wants nothin' to do with him and constantly hisses (and runs away, if he toddles too close).

I volunteer for a rescue group, and going to put him through adoption with them. They're the ones paying for the vet. I do want to wait a little while after he gets all better, to see if he's really tame, or just being calm now because he's too lethargic for much wildness while sick.

I did name him, but whoever adopts him can change it. I just named all the kittens after pretty rocks! LOL A tomcat who I think is their father, I named Flint... there's another tomcat that looks about the same as Flint and Agate, so he might be a/the father too... but I named him Scraggly, because he looks so scruffy. Mother is a lovely gray with white markings and named Cynthia, which means "Lady of the Moon"... and the moon is kind of a rock! LOL


----------



## Belgarath (Jul 11, 2010)

What a loveable kitty!

You did well!


----------



## kitty13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for helping this sweet baby and I hope you can help the rest of his family! Best of luck.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay for catching the kitten! Keep handling him as much as possible, just flood him with it and make every experience as positive as you can. As he recovers his health, all of this socialization will have been making a positive impression and as he gets better and has more energy he will remember all of the positive things and *shouldn't* revert back to feral behavior.

_Check your trap, you may be able to fix it. I loaned mine out and it came back with a hair-trigger. I inspected the mechanism and it appeared that I could only get the barest edge of the bent-wire to slip into the tab that holds the door open and sets the trip-plate. My husband was able to use a pair of pliers and some muscle to bend it just a bit more and it now fits firmly into the tab so it isn't so sensitive and the trip-plate works just fine._


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I've tried not to handle him TOO much, because for one thing, he seems independent and would rather go exploring. For another, I figure he's sick and too much manhandling might stress him out... so I've held/petted him a few times, then let him rest (right now he's hiding/sleeping under a corner of a blanket draped over a box of junk I need to organize soon).
When he starts feeling a little better, I'll start playing with him with toys and stuff. Kinda thinking I want to teach him tricks, too...maybe. At least "sit" and "high five" LOL (already teaching Nebbie to sit... when she sits on her own, I say it. Next week I'll start giving her treats if I say it and THEN she does it)

Okay, time to wake him up and go to the vet!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, well you don't really _man-handle_ them, you just show them how nice being handled is with petting, scrubbling, massages and treats; enjoyable things.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

LOL Well of course I won't be rough with him. But he only weighs a pound, and I probably seem like a big ol'e monster to him.

At the vet's office, he just sat in my lap and watched everything. Even a dalmatian that went right past didn't even get a fur-fluff. I'm sort of hoping that's his personality, but I also know it might be because he's sick and just doesn't have the energy to care much right now.

I got antibiotics and eye drops for the next week. The vet said his lungs sound fine, so it's only upper respiratory junk. I'm gonna give him some KMR mixed with his canned food... he's also a bit dehydrated, even though he drinks water ever so often.

I just got him some lunch. I went in the kitchen to get the food, came back in and couldn't find him in the usual hiding places. He was up on my bed! LOL Then after he ate, he switched to being on the couch to groom himself. Awwww!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, if he's grooming himself ... he's already starting to feel better!

...and a "Whew!" from me about the socializing. _I've been misunderstood in the past about how to socialize and I sometimes forget to be 'purrcise' and make myself 'purrfectly' clear._
_h =^..^=_


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I think that only after one day, Agate is now tame. At first I thought because he was sick, is why he was being so cooperative... but last night, he was actively seeking attention!
He likes to perch on the armrest of the couch, and watch what I'm doing. Then when I go to bed, he climbs up and snuggles against me! Sometimes he'll get down and go eat and use the litter box (learned that in one day, too!), and come back up to be with me! Awww! He even purred a bit, during one snuggle session.

I guess since he's sick, I'm supposed to have him isolated. But I live in a studio apartment, and really only have a cage...which wouldn't help with containing air born stuff. Besides, out of the whole colony, he's the only sick one...so I guess he can't be too contagious?

Also, he kinda stinks. I don't know if it's the eye drops or all his mucus. I sort of want to give him a bath. Should the water be the same as his body temperature (100F), or slightly higher? I don't want to end up burning him or giving hyperthermia. And I figure I'll put a towel in the dryer while I wash him, then he can have a nice warm fuzzy to dry off in. And what to use? I only have people shampoo and all-natural liquid hand soap...but Wal-Mart has pet shampoo I could get, if I really have to have that specifically.
He grooms himself, almost constantly (usually 10 minutes at a time), so I figure even HE thinks he needs a good bath!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You'd have to make certain he doesn't get a chill. I can understand why you want to bathe him. You'd have to dry him quickly, in a warm room.  I think a hair dryer would frighten him, unfortunately.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, I know he shouldn't get cold... but I'm also worried about making him too hot, too. And I don't even own a hair dryer LOL s'why I said I'd put a towel in the dryer for a few minutes first. 
I used to work at a groomer, and I don't remember ANY cat that didn't go ballistic when the big dryers were put on them... heck, even a lot of dogs didn't like it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I rarely bathe adult cats but I have bathed kittens who were too young to groom themselves. Use warm water that is not too hot to your touch and I *love* :love2 the warmed towel idea! You could hot-it-up, fold it to keep it's heat and set it next to your bathing station so it is ready for use. People shampoo is fine for a single bath, just rinse, rinse, rinse. I'm sure he'll feel better when he's clean.


I used a hair-dryer to dry kitties. 
For the orphaned litter (_less than 2wks old_) I used it on low and just rubbed and scrubbled them as I blew the warm air on them. _Keeping a hand on them helped me not burn them because if it was too hot for my hand it was definitely too hot for the babies._ By the 3rd bath they *loved* the dryer and would stretch and press up into my rubbing hand and turn this way and that way so the warm air could blow on them all over.
With older kittens and adult cats I would towel them dry as much as I could and then place them in a large carrier with a fluffy towel in the bottom for them to sit on. Then I would point a hair dryer into the carrier and turn it on low. _Do NOT cover the carrier and constantly check the upper air vents to make sure air flow is good and it isn't too hot. The dryer can be pointed fully into the carrier or directed to point at the side so some air goes in but not all._ Most cats quickly became accustomed to the noise/breeze and would sit up and start grooming which helped them dry with the warm air blowing in and the fluffy towel under them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like your doing a good job with your foster kitten. I agree with Heidi to handle this kitten as much as you can while hes in this subdued mode. The rule of thumb is *the more the better *which reaps great results in the socialization process. You will have him for a month or so till he is S/N and put up for adoption so you have to make the most of it right now in the process of getting him well rounded for his new family.

Suggestion for the bathing the kitten is to use Maleseb Shampo which is an antibacterial, antifungal shampo with degreases skin and kills bacteria. We use it for ringworm. Rescues in the area bath all their incoming kittens with it since ringworm is riddled in our soil and such a problem here. I use tepid water and have a towel in the bottom of thei sink for them to grip. We keep towels running in the dryer to wrap them in once they are rinsed.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I do clean his face every morning with a warm, wet wash cloth... 'swiping' gently like a mother's tongue would. This morning his eye drops foamed up and turned white..???
His paws are kind of yellow-ish, but that may be from the litter of corn cob crumbs. He insists on using the "big kitty" box, rather than his own that I set up for him! LOL (only difference is the adult box has pine-scented corn...his is unscented)

Since I estimate him to be 9-12 weeks old (found him 5 weeks ago, and by then he was already active with climbing trees and chasing bugs), as soon as he's all better, he can be adopted out. All our cats are S/N and have microchips when adopted. And the new owners have to sign an agreement to not have them de-clawed.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like a great rescue esp that they make them sign an agreement they wont declaw. FYI this doesnt mean they wont but I try to track a lot of my adoptees so they cant do it behind my back which people have tried or in one example the %$^^& vet in town convince them lazering declawing is safe and doesnt hurt them. The vet and I had words when I found that out. The people backed down once I explained its the same process but with a lazer and not acceptable. I want the cat back if they felt they had to have a declawed cat and pointed them to a local shelter where there are 7 declawed older cats waiting for a home. (but they are bitters from having the surgery.)

Ive never come across the eye drops foaming up white. Id call your vet and enquire what is going on with that reaction! Ive never had cat or kitten with yellow paw pads. Id mention that to your vet the same time you call her with the other issue. Hope this has nothing to do with its billy rubin. I always worry about everything so this may be nothing. 

Since your fostering its important you develope a good working relationship with your rescues vet so you can call on the phone with issues and get them answered on the phone unless merited the cat be brought in. I have personal cell phone numbers, email addresses, etc to contact my fav vet who has a heart for helping animals and has been a saint to help us in crisis situations which seem to happen more than often when your TNRing abandoned cats and ferals.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

He slept with me again last night. As usual, goes down to eat and potty ever so often. So this morning, I was sleeping in, and he comes crawling all over my neck and shoulders and just purring up a storm! Awww! And followed me around when I was making breakfast and getting his meds mixed up.
I need to start inviting people over to see him, so he gets used to others, and not totally attached to me.

People do lots of things "behind our back". One person had put up a cat in the local advertisements NOT approved by us, and they were supposed to be fostering it! Lately we've started taking driving license numbers, because people were putting false addresses and phone numbers so we couldn't get ahold of them about anything.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a nasty thing for people to do! 

I'm sure getting a "Purr awakening" was much more pleasant than an alarm clock!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cat rescue people can be a weird bunch I found out early on when I started doing fostering and TNR. 

Everyone in my town knows about my blind kitties. They have a following and everyone inquires about them. Ive had so many people come up to me upset that I adopted out Shirley to a great home without Laverne. 

Shirley had fallen in love with this man. Each day, all day, she would go from door to door then to my front window trying to hear him coming to see her each day. It was almost heartbreaking how attached she was to him. We decide to give it a try in his home with his cats and she has fit in great. He is writing her story which I hope one day will be made into a book of his experience with the blind kitties. 

The beautiful part of this story is all my fosters have taken Laverne under their wings and are so great with her. She is truely one of the pack. They gentlely play with her. They sleep with her on my bed. When she runs thru the house when she hears treats and she runs into them since she cant see them they just move out of the way. No hisses or tuffs about it.

I had a woman tell me I was an evil person for dividing the sisters. that if there was anyway she could get Laverne out of my home she would. I was totally in shock at her hateful words. I tried to gentlely explain to her the relationships and how well they were both doing but she didnt want to hear it. Obviously she is a bit wacko. 

Some weeks I get so burnt out by peoples actions and thoughtless opinions without knowing the facts. It reflects in my posts sometimes which I regret. Ive noticed Ive use the word idiot alot this week in my frustration of several on going bad situations with cats in my area. I gotta change my energy!!! :?

Keep up your good work. Ill bet he will find a home soon!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Our group encourages adopting siblings, or at the very least 2 different cats/kittens. Our "sales pitch" is that they can entertain each other, instead of getting into everything in the house to entertain themselves!
Then if people say they already have 2 (or 3 or 4, etc.), one of the volunteers says "So get another 2 (3, 4, etc.) and they can play in teams!" LOL

I was afraid he might be lonely and traumatized by being taken from his family suddenly. But for having been wild only 3 days ago, he's adjusted quite well. You'd think he had been born in my bedroom, instead of under a wood pile! LOL
In fact, I'm going to clean up his cage and empty the litter box, since he insists on using my bed for napping and the adult litter box to potty (sooo glad he learned _that_ habit right away).

I almost caught one of his sisters last night... but she woke up just as I was reaching my hand out to pick her up, and bolted off. I'll get 'em eventually!


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I had a woman tell me I was an evil person for dividing the sisters. that if there was anyway she could get Laverne out of my home she would. I was totally in shock at her hateful words. I tried to gentlely explain to her the relationships and how well they were both doing but she didnt want to hear it. Obviously she is a bit wacko.
> 
> Some weeks I get so burnt out by peoples actions and thoughtless opinions without knowing the facts.


This is why I'm wary of activism even by people whose positions I agree with. Jeesh, how jaded have I become?!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Merry, you do so much good. You mustn't be bothered by people who don't know the whole story. We know, and I'm sure most people know, that you are the kitties' angel.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

UPDATE!
I haven't been on the board much, because I've been busy with kitty stuff!

I caught Tourmaline a week after Agate (now called Zircon, because none of the supervisors at the rescue group liked Agate...*humf!*). She was very skittish and hid all week, but finally would come out more and more. They're both currently in a foster home (since I got in trouble for having "so many d*m cats stinking up the house").

This morning I caught another sister, who I changed her name from Chert to Zinara - I'm keeping her, so I got a name I like more. I have to keep her in a puppy training crate on the patio, but I guess it's better than nothing. I bring her into the bathroom for snuggle/lap-time sessions, just so if she escapes she can't run off. She has pneumonia (vet didn't use that word, but "not just upper respiratory, it's getting down in her chest"), which I got a few medicines for her.
She'll stay outside and with the colony, but kinda-sortta also be my own pet too.
She hisses, growls, swats and bites if I get near her. Though once she's settled in my lap and being petted, she kneads and purrs so loud! LOL it's funny the total change. Then if I set her down, she rushes off to a corner and starts up the hissy fit again!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Vivid Dawn said:


> UPDATE!
> She hisses, growls, swats and bites if I get near her. Though once she's settled in my lap and being petted, she kneads and purrs so loud! LOL it's funny the total change. Then if I set her down, she rushes off to a corner and starts up the hissy fit again!


 Awww! It sounds like she *wants* to trust you and is just taking her sweet time about accepting that she CAN trust you. You're doing a GREAT job!
h =^..^=


----------

